# MY new toy......



## hamish (Apr 13, 2011)

Well after alot of reasearch I finally made my decision, went on a road trip finally last friday and brought home a new NORWOOD ML26. Assembly is taking a lil longer than planed (have a sick 4mth old at home) but hope to get it trued and cut my first log this weekend......more to follow


View attachment 179917
View attachment 179918
View attachment 179919
View attachment 179920
View attachment 179921


----------



## mtngun (Apr 13, 2011)

Mighty impressive looking cardboard boxes. :msp_tongue:

I think you'll like the mill. I know I would. :msp_w00t:


----------



## deeker (Apr 13, 2011)

Hope you young one is doing better.

When you read in the instruction manual....and watch the video...and the narrator keeps repeating....to only tighten the bolts *"finger tight ONLY".*
There is a reason he say's that.

And there should only be about a million bolts and nuts.

Best of luck!!


----------



## tomsteve (Apr 14, 2011)

cool beans!! so, do you have logs ready to go?


----------



## hamish (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks to local power utility I have some fresh cut logs to play with, will most likely begin with creating a sticker supply.


----------



## hamish (Apr 17, 2011)

*Got it running!*

Was able to finish assembling the mill this weekend, thank god for the lean to off the barn, as the weather was terrible below freezing with a very strong wind and rain/snow (bonus the beer didn't have to be kept in the fridge!).

A few learning curves to sort out but having an amazing time already, cant even drive down the road without wanting to mill every tree in sight!


----------



## willbarryrec (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks awesome man!



> A few learning curves to sort out but having an amazing time already, cant even drive down the road without wanting to mill every tree in sight!



I would say that is normal and just about right!

If I could I would send you a pic of my face turning green with envy.:alien2:

Have some new band mill rep. 

Now get that pecker pole off there and get you some real logs! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## betterbuilt (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## john taliaferro (Apr 17, 2011)

wow i think i would start by milling up some doors . How is the young one doing ?


----------



## hamish (Apr 17, 2011)

Littles is doing better and came home this afternoon :msp_thumbup:. Yeah some doors on the lean to would be nice, as would not having the mill set up where the horses were last year also! Things will get better once the tractor can move around again without sinking to its axles.


----------



## john taliaferro (May 2, 2011)

you just need to lay down a nice thick layer of saw dust. Round here you have to put a rope on it or it will wash away, its rained for weeks .


----------



## hamish (May 2, 2011)

Got some milling done last thursday, and was slogging through a foot of water everywhere, if it doesn't stop raining soon, I will have to build an ark for the mill.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 2, 2011)

When you get that Ark finished swing on by and pick me up. I think my farm in the mountains of WV is going to be prime ocean front soon. I'm a little green with envy too, keep the pics coming, Joe.


----------



## hamish (May 2, 2011)

Joe, 

I will buy a waterproof camera and take some later this week.

Jeremy


----------



## hamish (May 5, 2011)

*a few more*

was so quiet and peaceful, no wife, no kid, a Honda running like they always do..............a few cold beers......figured I was in heaven.

mainly playing, got alot of 1" lumber from 1x5 to 1x10, some massive 2x6 and 2x8's (used the wrong scale so its more like 2 1/2 x 7 an 9.........)

Best way to learn is by doing, and its just lumber for our hunting camp.....the ark can wait!


----------



## thechknhwk (May 5, 2011)

Testing to see if I can get these images in the thread for ya... congrats on the mill.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 5, 2011)

Don't ya just love how much wood is not wasted!


----------



## hamish (May 5, 2011)

thechknhwk said:


> Testing to see if I can get these images in the thread for ya... congrats on the mill.



ok how did you do that?


----------



## hamish (May 5, 2011)

buzz sawyer said:


> Don't ya just love how much wood is not wasted!


 
Still a lil too much waste for my liking, but I don't mind a little wean on my lumber either! Definately faster than the csm, but will still need to have both. I can't wait for things to dry up so I can get the tractor closer, the wind storm last week blew down some real nice pines in the back field.


----------

